# dsflashcart.com - A Review



## E.Chu (Nov 28, 2012)

They took *1.5 weeks (not 24 hours)* just to_ ship_ my stuff. Furthermore, they took 1.5 weeks to email a tracking number they promised to send within 24 hours. The site seems very unreliable - they lost all user accounts created from 11-14 to 11-24 because of a supposed server crash.

When I actually get what I ordered, I'll update this post with product performance and impressions.

_In short:_

- Over 1.5 weeks to ship product (not within 24 hours).
- Over 1.5 weeks to receive tracking number (not within 24 hours).
- Over 1.5 weeks to receive product (not within five business days).
- Stonewalled and told me my stuff was on the way - it wasn't.
- Lost my account data.

- Free shipping is a plus.
- Quick response to email communication.
- Based in Riverside, CA.

I wouldn't recommend the store. Stick with *nds-card.com*, which actually sponsors GBATemp.


----------



## Lehman (Nov 29, 2012)

i was SUPER skeptical at first. like damn, i might be losing 20 bucks by doing this... but i took a chance. at first i was like what have i done?? the whole thing got me SCARED. but the guy i talked to, Steven, was great. he reassured me of everything and promised me a great buy. and so it was! got it in the mail a few days ago and now i'm playing all my old DS games like crazy. US based site, great customer service, nice people, and 100% trust worthy. Received it in about 5 days, not bad.

have you talked to Steven about your order, E, Chu.  He is admin of the dslfahscart.com! For my experience, this site is reliable.


----------



## Devin (Nov 29, 2012)

I've dealt with them in the past, and haven't experienced any of the things you've talked about. I ordered a X360USBPro v2 from them and it got here pretty quick, but I have heard they've been having some technical issues.

(A+ from me for the fast shipping, and no hassle.)


----------



## NDS_MI_Gamer (Dec 14, 2012)

Steven(dsflashcart.com) said:


> All orders are being shipped one by one since Monday. All of our customers will receive tracking information as soon as we send out the packages. US customers can expect them in 3-4 Business days.


 
This is simply not true.  I placed my order three days ago and haven't heard from you since you charged my credit card.  I've emailed twice now and haven't gotten a response.  If my order isn't here on Monday I'll be calling the credit card company to figure out the next steps in reversing the charges, and keeping an eye on my statements because I'm pretty sure I got scammed.


----------



## Thingmaker (Dec 21, 2012)

Updated: They came through big time. Took longer than expected to ship, but STILL managed to arrive by the 24th, Christmas eve!


----------



## sbihue (Dec 31, 2012)

I ordered a AceKart 2i (for 1.4.1U and above - upto 1.4.3) and they mailed me the R4 Gold. I had specifically asked them in the send a Genuine AceKart 2i as I would verify the serial and if if they didn't have it, issue a refund. They instead shipped a cheaper card, the one I did not specifically want.
Their order tracking stinks and no way to check other than waiting on an email from them (Steven is the one responding for now)

I have sent and email and will keep everyone posted on how it goes.


----------



## Lucy88 (Feb 3, 2013)

*dsflashcart.com - Review*

I bought a R4i Gold 3DS card on Jan 13 and received on Jan 22. No tracking information was given. They claimed US seller, but the payment transaction was through international. I was charged 81 cents more than I should pay. I write a review on dsflashcarts.com on Jan 23 under my name Lucy. It did not appear on the website right after I submit my review. Several days later when I go back to check my review, it turned out that they altered my review by only used my first sentence and changed the receiving date from Jan 22 to Jan 20. They also changed my rating from 1 star to 3 star. They cut my complaining and add the "Card working great!". My son did not try the card yet before I wrote my review.


----------



## nicholas JJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Received my card from dsflashcart today, here is my experience!

Pros

Shipping from USA, received my r4i gold card in about 4 days.
Card per-flashed as promised, working great on my 3DS V4.5.0-10.
Awesome customer service, reply email fast, Steven is the knowledgeable and helpful staff , 

Cons

Tracking number came a little late, received the USPS tracking number and package at the same time.
Same as Lucy, charged 81 cents more, emailed them, got the reply from Steven, was told the over charged is the international transaction fee because they are using a Chinese payment gateway. They refunded me 1USD and solved the problem.

Overall, still can recommend them, they are good compared to the other sites i bought from.  Plan to buy one more soon. By the way, have checked other sites, currently most of the Chinese sites are closed during the Chinese Spring Festival.


----------



## phreak9i6 (Jul 16, 2013)

I ordered an R4i Wood for my 3ds. Card shipped from HongKong. I'm skeptical they ship anything from the US.

Also advertized to work with 6.1.0.11U, doesn't work at all. Pretty sure card is DOA. I highly doubt they "test" all the cards before shipping them as well. Really disappointed, support won't reply to emails (it's been almost a week now). Going to have to do a chargeback on my credit card... STAY AWAY.


----------



## thecrowing (Jul 20, 2013)

nicholas JJ said:


> Pros
> Shipping from USA, received my r4i gold card in about 4 days.


 


phreak9i6 said:


> Card shipped from HongKong. I'm skeptical they ship anything from the US
> . . . .
> Also advertized to work with 6.1.0.11U, doesn't work at all. Pretty sure card is DOA. I highly doubt they "test" all the cards before shipping them as well. Really disappointed, support won't reply to emails (it's been almost a week now). Going to have to do a chargeback on my credit card... STAY AWAY.


 
Hmm. I ordered 7/13. Checked the tracking today - hasn't left HONG KONG yet. Tracking says it went through sorting facility there this morning. Having the same experience as phreak9i6 thus far. Now I'm worried. Ordered a DSTWO. If it's dead on arrival, or isn't already flashed for 6.1.0.11U - which I specifically emailed "Steven" about and he assured me - then I'm screwed and out 40-odd bucks.

Their site says: "Fast Shipping. Since we are based in the US, we ship through USPS, which lowers shipping costs and allows your orders to be delivered very quickly."
I fail to see how my order place on 7/13 and being in a sorting facility in HONG KONG on 7/19 constitutes fast shipping. It's on the other side of the world, 6 days after I ordered it. Oh well. At this point, I guess I can just pray that it actually arrives, and if it does, that it will actually work with my firmware. I'm hoping for it to arrive by August 1st.


----------



## japsr (Jul 20, 2013)

thecrowing said:


> Hmm. I ordered 7/13. Checked the tracking today - hasn't left HONG KONG yet. Tracking says it went through sorting facility there this morning. Having the same experience as phreak9i6 thus far. Now I'm worried. Ordered a DSTWO. If it's dead on arrival, or isn't already flashed for 6.1.0.11U - which I specifically emailed "Steven" about and he assured me - then I'm screwed and out 40-odd bucks.
> 
> Their site says: "Fast Shipping. Since we are based in the US, we ship through USPS, which lowers shipping costs and allows your orders to be delivered very quickly."
> I fail to see how my order place on 7/13 and being in a sorting facility in HONG KONG on 7/19 constitutes fast shipping. It's on the other side of the world, 6 days after I ordered it. Oh well. At this point, I guess I can just pray that it actually arrives, and if it does, that it will actually work with my firmware. I'm hoping for it to arrive by August 1st.


 

This company is a total rip-off. I originally started emailing with Steven, who at first was helpful and responded to my questions regarding card selection, but after I placed my order and they got my money things changed. They did not ship my card at all. They over charged my card by 75 cents. Their payment system is foreign not USA based. I doubt they are really in the USA as their products are shipped from Asia. They did not respond to any of my emails either directly to "Steven" and/or their web site. Everything they claim on their web site is a lie! They also change all posts on there site. I filed a bad report and they changed it to make it look like I was happy with the service. I have and will continue to file complaints with all legalities available and posting where I can so more people don't get ripped off like many of us. My payment was made through Visa and they are also investigating this group! Visa is crediting my account. One thing I learned is if the site doesn’t accept normal payment terms like, Pay pal, MasterCard, American Express, Etc… they are probably not legit!!!! Hopefully things work out better for you.


----------



## thecrowing (Jul 21, 2013)

Edited


----------



## thecrowing (Jul 24, 2013)

japsr said:


> Hopefully things work out better for you.


Fortunately they did. Took 10 days, but worked out of the box on my 3DSXL with current firmware.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 19, 2013)

I currently ordered a R4i Gold 3DS from them Tuesday the 17th of this month.
I have yet to receive a tracking number but I did receive a order confirmation from
fashionpay.com and they took out an additional 80 some odd cents from me too.
Later I got an email from [email protected]:









Dear Sir/Madam,

Thanks for your payment via FASHIONPAY.
Just taking 1 minutes for short investigation in order to offer better service for you. 

*Order details:*
Merchant Order NO.: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Transaction time: xxxxxxxxx
Amount: 18.0USD

*Question:
Could you please tell us the site/url you buy the products?* 


BR.
FASHIONPAY LTD.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I sent them the URL of dsflashcart.com (still no reply from that email btw)

Then afterwords I got a reply from "steven" who was replying to my email that said "You guys are US based, but you don't actually ship from the US do you?"

He replyed:

thanks for your email. Sorry currently we temporarily changed our  
shipping method and shipped order from HK for recent orders, because  
last week we received a warning message that shipping and selling the  
flashcart is not 100% legal in USA, to avoid the law problem, we moved  
the shipping to HongKong, but we used a faster shipping method for all  
orders, this shipping method will take about 5-7 days to USA, only one  
or two days slower than shipping from US. we think this is better for  
customers though cost more.  Hope you understand. Will make sure it  
will arrive asap.
___________________________________________________________________________________________

I then told them about the email I received from from riskmanagement and if i should be worried and I have still haven yet
to receive a reply from this "steven" fella. My email was sent last night around 10ish pm.

So lets add up all the things that are *NOT *true about this site so far.



*Ships from the U.S.A*
*All the customer emails will be replied to in 24 hours, usually in less than 12 hours*
*All orders will be sent out within 24 hours. *(No idea since I have yet to get a tracking #)
*After we send out your order, we will email you the shipping receipt in 24 hours*. (This only applies if my order HAS been shipped)
 _________________________________________________________________________________________

I just hope that it actually gets to me. I also wish that they would be more communicative with their consumers. I will be posting updates on this thread as they come in.


----------



## quickman23 (Sep 20, 2013)

I normally wouldn't do this, but since this is important I will post about it.

Be very mindful of this site. I just had someone charged me a fraudulent amazon charge on the debit card I used for my order using dsflashcart.com. I believe it was relating to this site. I cancelled the card before anymore damage could be done, but they ordered two xbox live cards. For some reason they used my email address too, which was pretty confusing.

Let Me Repeat:
*THEY MAY USE YOUR CARD INFORMATION, MY CARD WAS CHARGED UNAUTHORIZED CHARGES*

I can't verify that it was the site owners, but this is the only site I've used this email for purchases before. So I know it was relating from this site. I'm not even sure I'll get my order at this point, so I'll likely try to get the charge refunded as well.

I also received the same email The_Wherebare received, but I didn't ask the site about it, I just asked if it was necessary. I also asked about the hidden charges using the contact form on dsflashcart, but never received anything regarding it.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, thats so outrageous. When did you place your order and when were the amazon charges put on to you card?
Like you quickman23 I have yet to get a reply to this email that I sent yesterday:

I ordered an R4i Gold 3DS from you guys on Sept.17th At about 11am. You state that orders placed on weekdays ship within 24hrs and I will get a tracking number when they do so. So my first question is, where is my tracking number? Second, I received and email from [email protected] saying that they are doing a short investigation to better my service and asked me "Could you please tell us the site/url you buy the products?" I gave them you site, but what is that even about? Now Lastly, You state it would be $18 FLAT and I was charge an extra eighty some cent, I do not like money being taken out with out the knowledge of what it's being used for, where did my money go? I would appreciate if you would be prompt with your reply, I would hate to cancel my order, but it wouldn't be the first time I ever did with a Flashcart site.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ p

The payment for my flashcart officially went through yesterday. And I have checked my statements and no shady activity has been noticed yet. I am about to call my bank let them know that if there is any suspicious activity on my account to hold the charge and call me as soon as possible. Thanks for the heads up quickman23. Update us please on your order and I'll do the same, please and thank you.


----------



## quickman23 (Sep 21, 2013)

I ordered mine on the same day, and it was also labeled shipped the same day. 

The charges were placed on my card today. I got an email in my yahoo account about it, and sure enough the was a pending charge on my card. Couldn't cancel it so I had to file a claim against it, but I got my money back. And a new card.

Also the site doesn't use ssl/https, which i didn't realize until now but it's a big security risk. 

I'm also saying it's possible that it wasn't that site who did it, because they may not even handle the banking information, that 3rd party fashionpay does. It could've been someone from there. But my credit union generally flags it if it's out of the country. So I'm wondering what's up.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

Ah I see. It looks like I may be safe then, although I can't be very certain. Was wondering did yours say it was shipping from HongKong too?

Mmm ok. I called my bank and told them that this had happen and that I may be susceptible to this too so they gave me reassurance that
if this does happen that I will be notified immediately and the transaction would be stopped before processing ever begins. When you say
you got your money back do you mean for just the stuff that they bought on amazon?

Yeah I agree with you there, maybe someone that works with fashionpay just tried to see if they could pull a fast and get away with it.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

UPDATE: Just recieved an email about 30 minutes ago saying that my package has now moved to the "Shipped" status, so much for next day shipping...
Still no tracking number though or reply to my prior emails.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> UPDATE: Just recieved an email about 30 minutes ago saying that my package has now moved to the "Shipped" status, so much for next day shipping...
> Still no tracking number though or reply to my prior emails.


 
Hey man, I'd recommend being a bit patient with them. They're not going to run off with your money or your goods. I'll ask Steven about the shipping issues and see what he has to say about that though.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

Dude, if you could get me my shipping number I will be full blown in your depth, swear. Thats the only thing I want. Other than receiving my item in a reasonably timely fashion.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> Dude, if you could get me my shipping number I will be full blown in your depth, swear. Thats the only thing I want. Other than receiving my item in a reasonably timely fashion.


 

The weird thing was that they were the ones who sent me my Gateway 3DS review unit. The man I've been in contact with, Steven, was extremely prompt with his responses (by international email standard, which is _typically_ 24 hours, and email responses typically arrived after 5PM PDT (GMT- 7)) and shipped exactly when he said he would. Not to mention, it was DHL'd straight to my house and got there in two days. I live in southern California by the way.

My recommendation is to be a little bit more patient. I know you are frustrated right now, I don't blame you, but don't be quick to jump the gun. For Chinese sites, this shipping speed is actually relatively normal, and the three day delay from processing to shipped is pretty common. If it didn't ship for like two weeks, yeah, you can rage at them as much as you want, but give the site a bit of time. My experiences thus far have been more than fantastic.  And that's hard to find nowadays, lol.

If you want though, PM me your order number and if he gets in touch, I'll make an inquiry.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats the thing, I live in southern cali too. This site is U.S based also and doing further investigation it seems that they're location is Riverside, California. THATS WHERE I LIVE! I bought from them originally because I was under the impression it would be shipping from the U.S so when I found out that it was coming from HK I thought "WHAAAAH?!" but I let it go because I know that most of these cart sites ship from China. All I really want is my shipping number. I just want to know the whereabouts of my item. Thats all. Is that really so much to ask for? I'll pm you though and maybe you can help me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> Thats the thing, I live in southern cali too. This site is U.S based also and doing further investigation it seems that they're location is Riverside, California. THATS WHERE I LIVE! I bought from them originally because I was under the impression it would be shipping from the U.S so when I found out that it was coming from HK I thought "WHAAAAH?!" but I let it go because I know that most of these cart sites ship from China. All I really want is my shipping number. I just want to know the whereabouts of my item. Thats all. Is that really so much to ask for? I'll pm you though and maybe you can help me.


 

Ahh, I see you looked too deeply into Shoptemp's roster of acceptable sites to purchase? Sites on Shoptemp tend to fake their country. I don't know why Shoptemp does that, or why it's even allowed. I will tell you right now that more than half of those country listings are inaccurate. They're not in Riverside, they're somewhere in China. I dunno if I'll be able to get the information you need as I'm not exactly a customer, and that information COULD be considered private, but I'd be willing to give it a shot. I was supposed to email him about a miscellaneous thing anyways.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

realhotsuff (US) master race


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> realhotsuff (US) master race


 
This is most evident now to me than ever before.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> This is most evident now to me than ever before.


;O;


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

Just be sure not to mix up realhotstuff.com and realhotstuff.hk. The .hk domain is the one in China. They're both the same store though. Chinese one is cheaper because, well, based in China.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Just be sure not to mix up realhotstuff.com and realhotstuff.tk. The .tk domain is the one in China. They're both the same store though. Chinese one is cheaper because, well, based in China.


you mean .hk?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> you mean .hk?


 

Uh... I don't know what you were talking about, I wrote .hk ... ...


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Uh... I don't know what you were talking about, I wrote .hk ... ...


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

john wu said:


> i like purchase the R4 cards from here : www.n3ds-card.com, here easy to completed the payment via Paypal.


spam.....


----------



## quickman23 (Sep 21, 2013)

Amazon charged me 49.99 for the xbox live card. I got that money back by filing a claim with my credit union. This is what amazon told me to do, for some reason they wouldn't just refund the money. That was the only money I was charged.

I also had no indication from the site if it was from hong kong, so I assume it is, being the nature of their products. If I do receive it, it will probably be next week, or even the week after at the latest. I haven't received any shipping information.

I'm not really saying this site used my account information, but their payment gateway almost certainly did. It wasn't a coincidence, I've only had this card for a month, and this email has never been used for this before.


----------



## Davergamer (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey Folks,

I order an R4i card from this website, too. I ordered it on the 10th. The order status updated to "Shipped" the next day.

10 days later, it _*still hasn't come yet.*_ I didn't even get a tracking number. I've sent emails to the website, still no replies on that.

I recommend you NOT to use this website.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 21, 2013)

Davergamer said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> I order an R4i card from this website, too. I ordered it on the 10th. The order status updated to "Shipped" the next day.
> 
> ...


what r4i card?


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright guys, I just got a reply from Steven at DSFlashCart.

I sent this email last night. Why you guys are not getting replies is beyond me. For any customer inquiries regarding orders, you are urged to send a message to [email protected].

In regards to shipping: all orders are to be shipped within 48 hours of successful payment. Shipping is every day except weekends and holidays. If a tracking is not received within 48 or so hours, the customer is more than welcome to email the company and a tracking number will be provided. *Sometimes, however, an email will not go through because of email blocking. *

I also got information about the FashionPay system. It is a Chinese payment system. The system is unable to accept payments from a major US courier due to the illegitimate nature of the products being sold. FashionPay is also under a contract with DSFlashcart, and if customers are complaining about miscellaneous charges DSFlashcart basically has the right to sue these guys.

And if you are being overcharged: the extra fee is an international charge. This is resolved by sending an email, again, to [email protected]. The shipping fee will be refunded back to you. This will also apply to "unintentional charges" that you guys were concerned about. Although, I don't know why the hell you guys are being charged from like Amazon.com or some crazy stuff like that....

----

Well, overall , I don't know why you guys are reporting all of these issues. They got back to me really quickly, as they should be. At this point, I'm not going to point fingers, or anything, but I'm starting to feel like some of these posts are leaving out information. Whether it's intentional or not remains to be seen.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 21, 2013)

I got an email too!!!

My name here,thanks for your email, have checked for you, we have sent out  
your package and will send you the tracking number soon later, would  
you please just send me a email if you don't receive the number on  
Monday when we work, i will check it for you again and send it to you  
if you still don't receive it at that time.  and sorry about the late  
reply, and also you can just answer the email from fasionpay and tell  
them you bought the card from our dsflashcart site or just ignore the  
email. they send the email just want to make sure we use our site to  
sell flashcarts. thanks

-- 
Steven
http://www.dsflashcart.com
[email protected]

So I hope I get a tracking number soon and if not I will definitively be emailing them monday. I will also being emailing for the charge too. Thanks for the help Ryukouki!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 21, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> I got an email too!!!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So I hope I get a tracking number soon and if not I will definitively be emailing them monday. I will also being emailing for the charge too. Thanks for the help Ryukouki!


 
Anytime, glad I could help you out. Why does nobody believe me when I say that flashcart websites aren't out to steal your money....?


----------



## quickman23 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Anytime, glad I could help you out. Why does nobody believe me when I say that flashcart websites aren't out to steal your money....?


 

The only reason I brought it up was because I used this email address specifically only for dsflashcart.com, and then it was used to make the bogus amazon account. I thought it would be worth mentioning, because it wasn't a coincidence. :\ Prior to this I've never had this kinda issue with a flash cart site before.

I also didn't have a tracking number, but I previously asked about the additional charges that aren't mentioned on the site. I don't feel like getting confrontational about the fake amazon account, because from what I can tell, the gateway asked for the payment information, not the website. So it was probably the gateway that scammed me.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 22, 2013)

quickman23 said:


> The only reason I brought it up was because I used this email address specifically only for dsflashcart.com, and then it was used to make the bogus amazon account. I thought it would be worth mentioning, because it wasn't a coincidence. :\ Prior to this I've never had this kinda issue with a flash cart site before.
> 
> I also didn't have a tracking number, but I previously asked about the additional charges that aren't mentioned on the site. I don't feel like getting confrontational about the fake amazon account, because from what I can tell, the gateway asked for the payment information, not the website. So it was probably the gateway that scammed me.


 

Kinda strange. Identity theft where the stars aligned coincidentally?  I wasn't pointing a finger at you, by the way.  I was merely making an observation that I was getting emails responded to in a timely manner, and trying to at least shed light on this issue, because it's curious for me too, as I collaborate with them for possible reviews and whatnot, and it was weird seeing all these people reporting issues when I and many others haven't observed said issues. It usually comes down to user impatience and their belief of entitlement to have things NOW rather than understand that from China to wherever takes a lot of time to ship to. But yeah, definitely send them an email about that Amazon charge thing, and hopefully you can get it sorted out.


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 22, 2013)

quickman23 said:


> The only reason I brought it up was because I used this email address specifically only for dsflashcart.com, and then it was used to make the bogus amazon account. I thought it would be worth mentioning, because it wasn't a coincidence. :\ Prior to this I've never had this kinda issue with a flash cart site before.
> 
> 
> I also didn't have a tracking number, but I previously asked about the additional charges that aren't mentioned on the site. I don't feel like getting confrontational about the fake amazon account, because from what I can tell, the gateway asked for the payment information, not the website. So it was probably the gateway that scammed me.




Dude chill out we get it. You make it seem like everyones attacking and getting on the defensive about it. It's cool you did a good thing by letting us know, thanks.

*UPADATE!!!!*

Just got my tracking number!
Still in HK but at least I know where it's at and it's out on the street finally lol

My bad for the earlier rants. I'll be sure to write a good review on shoptemp when my package actually gets to me.

Thanks again for everyones help too!!!


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 26, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> _ Earlier update._


 


*NEW UPDATE!*

So I got an email from Fashionpay yet ANOTHER tracking number.
This one stating that my shipment was shipped yesterday the 24th. 
The tracking number I recieved 1st said that it had shipped on the 18th.
Well 1 week later still has the same status of "Accepted" as the very day I got the tracking number.
So I went to USPS and asked them if they had any clue what was going on and they told me
based on the status of my tracking that it HAS NOT EVEN LEFT HONG KONG!!!! They said if it had
then it would have reach L.A, California and would have been scanned after passing through customs.

I honestly do not know what is going on with all this. I so frustrated. I just want my flashcart so I can be done with all this nonsense....


----------



## The_Wherebare (Sep 26, 2013)

The_Wherebare said:


> *NEW UPDATE!*
> 
> So I got an email from Fashionpay and they had sent yet ANOTHER tracking number.
> This one stating that my shipment was shipped yesterday the 24th.
> ...


----------



## quickman23 (Sep 26, 2013)

Check your mail, I sent you a reply.

Update: Thursday Sept 26th:

Steven emailed me and said there was a hold up at the airport. Appears it was taken care of and it's estimated to leave tomorrow. So I guess technically sometime today? Since Hong Kong is pretty far ahead of the US in time zones.

He also said he was going to refund $5 for the inconvenience. Not sure if they'll be able to. I really don't mind the wait, but he might not be able to since my card number changed.

9/30: Showed up in the mail today. Added the firmware, appears to be working the way it should. Adding games now.


----------



## Riani (May 4, 2014)

I would just like to briefly give my insight on the service and response of this supplier.

I recently purchased an R4i gold pro 2014 for my Dsi and with it I purchased a 2gb Kingston micro ds card.

The item was dispatched within the given limit and I was given a tracking number as described, I didn't have any doubts towards my purchase as the site seemed relatively professional and the details within each page for each card seemed very genuine, it seemed like they were quite knowledgable on the subject.

To begin with, my only complaint was the details given in the tracking, it. Was probably due to my impatience and excitement, I generally got updated once a day on the location of my purchase and as far as I know you're recommended to wait between 10-12 days outside of the US. As I live within the UK I expected such a wait, I got my card within 8-9 days with the tracking service last telling me it had arrived in Heathrow so i was unaware of its arrival until I checked (living in student accom). Upon receiving the card and the SD, they were packaged very well, tightly wrapped, labeled and in good condition.


I then used the cards after formatting and they didn't work, obviously I wasn't sure if they were genuine but due to the impression I got from the website I assumed this was my own personal error.

Now, the main point, normally from these suppliers if it's a scam, they wouldn't reply to your queries or be very uncooperative, this certainly wasn't the case here, I emailed steven about my problem and received a reply on the same day, he simply asked for my problem and went through efforts to help solve them and sent me recommendations (such as trying a new SD card (this was due to the nature of my error, the R4 cars seemed to work but when starting a game it wasn't creating the file denovo.sys, correctly)). I them purchased a new SD cheaply and tried it out today, during the time in awaiting delivery Stephen emailed to check everything was ok on his own accord, I hadn't replied to his previous email.

I replied today upon receiving the card explaining that the cartridge I had received from them is now working perfectly and I have games on there which are functioning as expected.


My point is, first impressions were hit and miss, however after their customer service, quick responses and friendly nature, I really cannot, recommend them as much as they deserve. True there were difficulties but upon searching this seems to be a problem which wasn't their fault at all, steven assured me their cards were previously tested and I trusted him, I'm glad I did, it seems to be the case and if it turns out I need to buy another card for a relative or friend, I will be returning to this source, their delivery and service were both extremely impressive, I hope you all experience the same and I urge you, if you experience any difficulties, contact steven as I am confident he will be as disappointed in lack of service as you and will do all he can to assist you.


----------



## Notorious9i6 (May 15, 2014)

dsflashcart help me with all my issues and problems. Shipping tracking came very fast, and it's nice to have a flash cart site located in the USA. California specially because that's where i currently live from. Steven is a great guy and handle everything properly and overall a nice guy to talk to. He replies fast and is very helpful. 

Recommended shop, will be coming back.

BUY WITH CONFIDENCE


----------



## Stevennow (May 16, 2014)

received my r4i gold 3ds card in about 5 days, USA first class mail shipping with great customer service, dsflashcart is the best site to buy flashcarts.


----------



## sarslol (Jul 4, 2014)

I ordered on Wednesday June 25th, and was charged basically immediately. The package status on the site was stuck on "updating", so Friday night I emailed them about it. I also told them that if they did not ship the package by Monday, that I wanted a refund. The response I got was


> thanks for your email, sorry there was a system problem on our site, we didn't see your emaill until just now,. have chekced for you, we have sent out your package and your trakcing number is
> <tracking number here>
> you can get the info online on usps site later after the weekend. thanks and sorry again about it.


I'd be fine with that kind of reply, if that's what happened. So it was given to USPS at a time on or before Saturday according to this email. To get to central US from either coast it should be a 4 or less day trip on even USPS' slowest shipping. Should have been here Thursday if it was actually sent out. It's Friday now and I'm not expecting any deliveries because it's also a holiday. After the general mail arrival time on Thursday, I decided to check the tracking number, and sure enough, it didn't work. Now USPS' tracking system doesn't have the best reputation, but not being found is enough to make me suspect that a label was printed, but a package wasn't shipped. I decided to email about this, asking if maybe the tracking number was mistyped.


> hi thanks for your email, have checked for you again, confirmed that the info will be online later soon, if there is still no info on the official site after the weekend , pls just send me a email, i will recheck it for you.


Oh so I'm not being told to expect the package after this amount of time has passed? Just the status is going to update, huh? This certainly sounds like a label was printed and the package was never shipped. As far as I know, there is no magic status update info available to them that is different than what is available to me with that tracking number. There isn't a "confirmed that the info will be online later soon", unless that's because the package wasn't sent out on/before Saturday, as was claimed.

It's still less than two weeks since being charged, so I'm not going to call it theft just yet, but I'll be preparing to initiate a chargeback with my cardholder next week if I don't have sufficient evidence that a package is on its way.


At this time, I highly recommend against shopping from dsflashcart.



UPDATE:
I received my order on the 11th, making it a 16 day wait from ordering. In addition, on my most recent bank statement, there was a separate second charge labeled "TW EXCESS TRANSACTION FEE" from "HTTP://WWW.ZHENGYUWANG BEIJING" (the same recipient of the main order), making the order roughly one dollar more than what the site was saying it would be.

All around an unpleasant experience that sure didn't seem like it shipped from the US, as advertised.


----------



## Meisterfrown (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all,

Wish I read the reviews on this site before I picked a company to order from.

I have similar issues as other people have mentioned. Ordered on Sunday, card was charged (along with foreign transaction fee) and my account on dsflashcart is still showing order as "updating". Sent 2 emails to them and never received a response. Their website is misleading about the location of the company and how long it takes for orders to process. I do not recommend using this website to order from. If I don't get a response by the end of the week I will have to contact my credit card company and see what can be done.

update:

I finally received an email from Steven stating that they do not have any in stock and Gateway 3DS has recently stopped producing cards and all shops cannot get new stock for past 3 weeks. Since I cannot verify or disprove this, I will take him at his word. Even so, they do not update their stock information on their website. I can't say how good they are for other merchandise offered on their website, but if you are looking for a Gateway card I do not recommend this website. There is also the response by punjabi408 below me. Now I have to worry about whether or not the Gateway card works when I receive it. I will update this post after I receive the cards.

another update:

Received the flashcart and it is in working order.  Steve took time to answer my emails when I had issues with tracking numbers or other questions.  I still do not recommended using this site.  As a customer, I feel relieved that I received my order and it is not defective.  IMHO, customers should be satisfied and not relieved, but take that as you will.


----------



## punjabi408 (Jul 24, 2014)

I would not buy from this seller ever again.  I ordered a gateway card   had to send email to find out what was going on my order since I never received a tracking number.  I found out 2 day later that there were no gateway cards in stock, then a day later I get an email saying my card is shipped.  In total it took 3 days after I placed my order to get the card shipped.  Then when my card did arrive i tried to see if it works.  It did not work so i tried to change SD cards.  I'm still trying to deal with Steven to see if I can get another card or fix my card somehow.  I really urge you to find a different company to order your cards from.


----------



## c80n (Aug 8, 2014)

I have ordered a Gateway 3DS from them, 1 week and still hasn't shipped. Ordered on the 29th of July. I ordered when they were in stock, and in the site they said they were shipping as soon as possible.
Emailed them to know if they still haven't shipped their units and got no response altogether for 2 days. Perhaps they are on vacations, ignoring me, I'm on a blacklist, I have no clue.
Does anyone know what is happening? I'm not going to jump to conclusions right now, but being uninformed is far more worrying than anything else.


----------



## ivan5211 (Aug 12, 2014)

c80n said:


> I have ordered a Gateway 3DS from them, 1 week and still hasn't shipped. Ordered on the 29th of July. I ordered when they were in stock, and in the site they said they were shipping as soon as possible.
> Emailed them to know if they still haven't shipped their units and got no response altogether for 2 days. Perhaps they are on vacations, ignoring me, I'm on a blacklist, I have no clue.
> Does anyone know what is happening? I'm not going to jump to conclusions right now, but being uninformed is far more worrying than anything else.


 

Hi c80n, I ordered the 1st of August and only have in my account the order status processing and payment success from the same day... today August 12 nothing, no email response from Steve. I asked for my tracking number...


----------



## Meisterfrown (Aug 17, 2014)

ivan5211 said:


> Hi c80n, I ordered the 1st of August and only have in my account the order status processing and payment success from the same day... today August 12 nothing, no email response from Steve. I asked for my tracking number...


 

Steve took about 2 days on average to respond to my emails.  Most likely, they do not have any in stock at the time you ordered.  When I ordered, they didn't have any in stock and never updated their website to show out of stock or back ordered status.  So basically they took your money without being able to provide the merchandise as promised.  I was lucky that Gateway manufactured more cards a week after I ordered and dsflashcarts was able to obtain some to fulfill their orders.  From the time my order was shipped from Hong Kong, it took about week and a half  to receive it.  It was stuck in customs for about 2-3 days.


----------



## c80n (Aug 25, 2014)

UPDATE
I forgot to update my status but basically Steve answered my mail almost 1 week after I sent it. He told me the card was not in stock and offered me a refund...in 2 weeks. I was kinda let down, because not only did he not update the site to reflect the fact that there was no stock of the card, but also because it was the only money I had to buy my card.
1 week later, I got my refund, he gave me 2 more dollars back from the hassle. Thankfully enough a familiar of mine found a store selling the card, in another country, and I managed to get it sooner. It was more expensive, but I think the money was pretty worth it. Card works fine, some hiccups during installation process but nothing major, it is a legit card as well.
Not going to post assumptions or rate the site as I know that these problems might happen in online stores, but the fact that he did not update the store site after sending me the response left me with a bitter taste in my mouth. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Prince667 (Sep 18, 2014)

So does this site still have these problems? I should have read this site before purchasing my gateway. I purchased on the 15th and it has been stuck in updating status since payment cleared. I have a foreign transaction fee on my card now as well.....I e-mailed 3 times and no response yet. I waited 24 hours for 2 /3 e-mails but nothing yet. How'd everyone else get their issues resolved?


----------



## Sebastian Cepleanu (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I ordered my R4i Gold from dsflashcart.com on Sunday, October 5th, 2014 because I heard they ship from the U.S. unlike every other R4i retailer I've seen online. They said on their site that they provide free fast next day shipping and that your package will arrive within 2-5 days in the U.S. After coming here I was a little worried after I read all the posts under this thread about how some of you haven't gotten your order until 2-3 weeks, not shipping from the U.S., etc. 

Here is my experience so far with their site. I haven't received my item yet, but I will update when I do. 

*-I purchased the card Sunday, October 5th, 2014.*
*-Right after purchasing the site told me that my item status was "updating"*
*-Monday night, I checked the site again, and my order status was still updating. No shipping confirmation yet. On their site, they mention that if you order on the weekends, they will ship out by Monday, so I emailed Steven asking him about my shipping status.*
*-Tuesday the sites Order Status changed from "updating" to "shipped". So it turns out they ship their packages within 1-2 days of purchasing, which is still pretty good, satisfied so far. However, I have not received a tracking number. I decided to email Steven again, this time asking if he could retrieve my tracking number for me.*
*-Wednesday I got 2 emails back from Steve, the first one answering my original email, confirming my item was shipped, and the second one giving me my tracking number. It took about 24 hours for him to respond, but still, pretty good customer support Steven! Thank you for updating me on my order and giving me my tracking number.*

I entered the tracking number on USPS's tracking site, and sure enough, my item was shipped, plus it was shipped from California, as originally promised by the website! Going Great so far!!


*Pic of Order Status on Site*






*Pic of USPS Tracking*






So it looks like this site

*-Ships from California*
*-Ships within 1-2 business days*
*-Provides great and fast customer support within 24 hours*

*It all looks pretty good so far! Will update when I receive the package. Hopefully all goes well!  *


----------



## Pip421 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Do not buy from dsflashcard.com !!*

They made an extra charge to my account for 146.72$ !!
I tried sending them an email at [email protected] but I got a message from mailer daemon that it did not go through. On top of that, the phone # they gave for a contact isn't even the right amount of numbers, like it's Japanese or something.
I called my bank and they told me to take all my money out so they would not be able to charge me any more. Now I either have to get a new card or close my bank account. They said if it was a fraud that I would be accountable for 50$ of it but I could get the rest back.
I am very upset about this..


----------



## dudeman316real1 (Nov 30, 2015)

ordered my R4i Gold from dsflashcart.com on 11-22-2015, arrived 11-28-2015, pretty fast shipping (west coast to east coast) and works great, and Steven replied to every one of my emails. A okay in my book.


----------



## DocKlokMan (May 11, 2016)

Ordered a R4i-SDHC RTS 3DS Flashcart today (May 11th, 2016) from DSflashcart.com using the OpenBucks, pay with gift cards payment method.

Will update this post in order to provide new information about both the ordering, delivery, and OpenBucks payment method.

Payment: Using OpenBucks, a went to Subway.com and purchased an eGiftcard for $18 and used it to redeem for a payment certificate which was then sent to DSFlashcart.com for payment. I seem to have 3 separate order numbers for the same item, 2 in Processing and one in Pending. The email confirmation sent for placing my order links to the highest order number which says Processing. Little confusing.


----------



## Type_O_Dev (Jul 19, 2018)

E.Chu said:


> They took *1.5 weeks (not 24 hours)* just to_ ship_ my stuff. Furthermore, they took 1.5 weeks to email a tracking number they promised to send within 24 hours. The site seems very unreliable - they lost all user accounts created from 11-14 to 11-24 because of a supposed server crash.
> 
> When I actually get what I ordered, I'll update this post with product performance and impressions.
> 
> ...


So I pre-ordered SX PRO from these guys. By the time I found this thread I figured I would just wait as no one would have any.




They were under USA on xecuter's reseller list
Not only are they not but the product page is no longer there




So ya Im glad I didnt cancel and if you dont mind the waiting they will ship

Pro

they shipped item
Cons

This company has NO customer service
Doesn't ship from US
Unsure website
So i know this whole thread's combined experience is similar to above but figured to people that do read this will give more insight


----------



## wesleyxiao (Oct 30, 2018)

NDS-CARD.COM is down, now new site is nds-card.net
thank you for support and trust.

nds-card.net


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 30, 2018)

wesleyxiao said:


> NDS-CARD.COM is down, now new site is nds-card.net
> thank you for support and trust.
> 
> nds-card.net


Hi, when will you consider adding support for shipping from USA like many other sites can do for now.


----------



## wesleyxiao (Nov 16, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Hi, when will you consider adding support for shipping from USA like many other sites can do for now.


We don't have this plan yet, the flash cards situation is not optimistic, paypal limit us and net service also limit us.
We always ship to USA by USPS, this is the fastest post airmail service till now.
Thank you for support.


----------



## Jsmith118 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello, I ordered a sx pro over 2 weeks ago and I haven’t seen an update in tracking since the 11th. It’s been in New York for a week now. I wanted to know if it normally took this long or or if it got lost? Please respond ASAP. Thank you 

- Kyle
Order # 157778


----------

